
Googler v2.9 – Google Search, Google Site Search, Google News from the Terminal - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/googler/releases/tag/v2.9
======
apjana
Features

\- Google Search, Google Site Search, Google News

\- Fast and clean (no ads, stray URLs or clutter), custom color

\- Open result URLs (or the actual search) in browser

\- Navigate search result pages from omniprompt

\- Fetch n results in a go, start at the nth result

\- Disable automatic spelling correction and search exact keywords

\- Limit search by duration, country/domain specific search (default: .com),
language preference

\- Supports Google search keywords like filetype:mime, site:somesite.com etc.

\- Optionally open the first result directly in browser (as in I'm Feeling
Lucky)

\- Non-stop searches: fire new searches at omniprompt without exiting

\- HTTPS proxy support

\- Man page with examples, shell completion scripts for Bash, Zsh and Fish

\- Minimal dependencies

------
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
apjana
I have submitted it on Show HN earlier. This is just a new release update.

~~~
brudgers
It looks like it has been more than a year since then (486 days). It's not
unreasonable to repost and if you're around to answer questions if it gains
traction, that's often useful.

Good luck.

